

Operation Credible Sport - maxerickson
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operation_Credible_Sport

======
maxerickson
A C-130 modified with rocket engines for shorter landing and takeoff (inside a
soccer stadium!).

There are some videos on Youtube, a silent one:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fSFjhWw4DNo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fSFjhWw4DNo)

and one with an overenthusiastic narrator:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WKCl3lfAx1Q](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WKCl3lfAx1Q)

A wing was blown off in a training accident.

